# Panelview communication problems



## Mattyw87 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been accessing this site for awhile but this is my first time posting anything. I don't get the opportunity to do much work with HMI's and/or PLC's. I am currently getting a chance though and am running into a problem. I have a Panelview Plus 1500 HMI that is connected to an Allen Bradley PLC. This process has been in use for about 5 years. I am wanting to make some changes to the HMI. Took my PC out to panelview and plugged into it with RS 232 cable. Opened factory talk and hit the transfer utility button to try and download the current HMI program onto my pc. I am getting "The RSlinx Enterprise Comms Tree ActiveX Control could not be loaded. Please re-install RSlink Enterprise". As I mentioned before, I am pretty new to HMI/PLC work so I am lost now. Any help would be appreciated. I haven't done anything to configure any drivers or anything of that nature would this be a good place to start?

Thanks a lot


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

I am by no means a pro when it comes to PLC's and PV but these are the steps I would take:


Configure 232 driver in RSLinx, make sure COM setting corresponds with PC serial port.
Go to Who Active and make sure PC and PV are seeing each other
Try and transfer application.
Like I said, I am by no means a pro so I might have missed a step or two....


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't had the opportunity to set up any HMIs at our facility. I remember hearing the technician complain a while ago that he couldn't get a lot of the HMI software to work on the Windows 7 or 8 machines. He had to dustoff the old XP laptop. I'm not sure what you are using but this could be an issue.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

You have to update the panel to the current firm version, but still the older HMI do not have communication potential. They do not put out software patches to communicate updated firmware with old firmware, you can only update the old firmware. All you have to do is have the current version firmware version in builder. You simply open the old program then resave it. Your program is not updated but not the panel.


----------



## Mattyw87 (Jan 13, 2013)

Itrolybe,

You're saying I need to update my firmware in my Panelview? I am not completely sure what you're talking about when you say update it in my builder. I am trying to use Factory talk to upload the current program we have on the HMI to my PC so I can make changes and add screens, buttons, graphics, etc. The help button in factorytalk says I need to install the correct driver. The driver should be the same in my PC and on the Panelview HMI. I don't know how to tell which driver is the correct one. Once again, thanks all for the help.


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Mattyw87 said:


> The driver should be the same in my PC and on the Panelview HMI. I don't know how to tell which driver is the correct one. Once again, thanks all for the help.



If your PV is a touch screen you can cycle power to PV and in the lower left corner you should see a little white square as it reboots. If you press this during power up you can access the PV configuration menus. Not sure if the driver info is listed in there or not. 

If the PV has an ethernet port I would try using the EtherNet/IP driver found in RSLinx. If you use ethernet, you might need to use a crossover cable. I can't remember if the crossover cable is required from PV to PLC or from PC to PV.


----------

